
Slack raises $200M, valuing the company at $3.8B - masnick
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-01/slack-raises-200-million-in-funds-valuing-it-at-3-8-billion
======
dibbsonline
PE ratio of infinity no doubt.

